
Show HN: Tell me how my browser extension to help browse websites sux - manytimesfail
I am pretty tired of working with web apps that are a disaster to tab through (I&#x27;m looking at you AWS &amp; Github), so I rage-coded a chrome browser extension to help me piece up the page and get back to kicking asp (jokes though, hate asp). I think it kind of sux, but that&#x27;s only my opinion (and maybe since i&#x27;m the only user...).<p>Care to share why you think it sux?<p>Landing Page:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shortqut.com&#x2F;extension<p>The landing page also sux, please tell me why!<p>Chrome Store Link:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;shortqut&#x2F;pbdnmkolnjmoeooffliebhmogchfmkgf
======
XCSme
Why would I use this instead of the default browser search/tabbing? What does
it do extra?

~~~
manytimesfail
Hey!

1\. It surfaces hidden submenu items.

This will immediately give you access to all the navigational links that you
wouldn't get access to.

2\. It harmonizes tabbing experience visually.

Sites have made a mess of focus indicators, most removing them. This extension
will make the active selection more visible.

3\. It surfaces the associated link easier.

4\. In the near future it will support all HTML elements.

You'll be able to search for the inputs and select the one you choose.

5\. It pulls in history/favorite/open tabs/common sites to pull your browsing
context into the current tab.

6\. It's a more natural flow.

To select a link and follow it with chrome you need to: 1.CMD/CTRL + F 2\.
Search for link 3\. ESC to select the element (esc is a weird key here) 4\.
Enter

Instead 1.CMD/CTRL + F 2\. Search for link 3\. TAB to select the element 4\.
Enter

7\. You can see the search results in the result set all at once even if they
are far apart on the page.

~~~
XCSme
> To select a link and follow it with chrome you need to: 1.CMD/CTRL + F 2.
> Search for link 3. ESC to select the element (esc is a weird key here) 4.
> Enter

Instead 1.CMD/CTRL + F 2. Search for link 3. TAB to select the element 4.
Enter

This is a good explanation. So it saves me one key press and also presents
search results better, which sounds pretty nice. In my case, I rarely search
on a page, and when I do I don't think it's slow or annoying. I usually avoid
adding more browser extensions as they make Chrome slower and more buggy, I
personally don't think I would add it to improve a flow that I rarely use.

~~~
manytimesfail
Great feedback. Appreciate it.

>I usually avoid adding more browser extensions as they make Chrome slower and
more buggy.

I feel you.

